# Coming to an area near you?



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Interesting article about Montana.
Is it coming to Utah or has it already arrived?

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-10-25/this-land-is-no-longer-your-land


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This makes my brain hurt and my heart ache.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

^^ I agree. I know this isn't a popular idea, and it definitely would open a can of worms on so many fronts, but I think hunters should be allowed to use air transportation to get into areas landlocked.. 

I mean this property is for the public use, and a landowner is blocking a public resource. As pointed out in the article, legislation on easements could take years for a final verdict to come to fruition, so the landowner is winning the battle for those years until, maybe, a judge rules otherwise. 

I remember watching a Randy Newberg elk hunt where they flew into landlocked hunt via helicopter. With all the crazy stuff that is happening in Utah with hunting, I don't see why they couldn't establish a similar rule to flying and hunting as in Alaska. Sure, there will be people that don't follow this rule, but I have yet to find a law/rule that everyone follows exactly.


----------

